# 12 pounds of bits/sprues on ebay



## 33percent (May 19, 2011)

I got 12 pounds of bits/sprues for auction on ebay check them out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT

Plus here is plastic krack where you can view the ad and post other 40k stuff you have for sale as well for free.

http://www.plastickrack.com/ads/mega-plastic-krack-deal

I know posted this in the ebay section but the auction is gonna end soon.


----------

